# What kind of plants to grow emmersed in HOB filter?



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend any plants that are suitable to grow emmersed out of the HOB filter? 

I've seen a few people doing it and really like how it looks, but don't know which aquarium plants or non aquatic plants I can plant in there.

Thanks.


----------



## bababooey (Nov 9, 2011)

huh? growing plants inside filter? have a pic?


----------



## hotrodprincess (Oct 17, 2012)

bababooey said:


> huh? growing plants inside filter? have a pic?


Search planted hob there are a bunch. I am told baby spider plants. I haven't tried it yet but I want to as soon as I can find one. right now I have some Taiwan in ours its growing like crazy.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Almost all of the plants we grow in our tank will grow emersed. The short list is the ones that are true aquatics.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

bamboo shoot or lucky bamboo found at petco


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree with luck bamboo, I also think you can do Mondo Grass, im thinking of trying that


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

bababooey said:


> huh? growing plants inside filter? have a pic?


Like this!









http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/9681-Planting-tank-is-so-freaking-hard


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

Pejerry who posted that tank is a member here with a thread in the main forum dedicated to these


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

I have some silver tipped mondo grass I got as a small plant I yanked from a big plant at the home depot I work at lol, it's growing fantastically. I also have a pothos that has been in there for almost two months now... it's not really doing anything though, for some reason it hates me and refuses to grow lol.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

a friend of mine grew a tomato plant in hers lol i will look for the pic and see if i can find it


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have some airplain/spider plants i may try and also some christmas cactus i will give a try to once it gets more roots on it


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> i have some airplain/spider plants i may try and also some christmas cactus i will give a try to once it gets more roots on it


 
Please keep us updated via this or the planted HOB thread, and I'm VERY interested in how this ends up.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I will have to track down Pejerry's thread then. Thanks.

I've always wondered about airplants, but I don't think they can be wet for long periods of time.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ive had mine growing in water for a couple months now they are just babies the lady at the plant nursery gave me off the huge mother plants they hang out side so who knows


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Oct 2, 2012)

Almost any tropical plant you can find for sale as a houseplant with the exception of desert cacti.

Pothos, lucky bamboo, chinese evergreen, peace lily, and heartleaved philodendrons do really well in almost all situations.

With more light, pileas are pretty and they stall small. Purple waffle plants will in time grow large but slowly and will do very well with good lighting. Creeping fig takes a while to establish but in time it will easily take off and grow enormous. In big tanks sweet potato vine is great, with the roots down in the tank. Syngonium likes good light but will do with less and in time becomes a very sizable vine. In very good light try mint as well.

Try almost any of those little 3 inch pots of foliage available at any Walmart or Lowes. I've yet to find a plant that didn't adapt.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Hidden Walrus,

This is very interesting to me! Thanks for sharing your experience. I just bought a huge AquaClear that I had some reservations about, being that it's going to go on a 15 gallon tank, but with some creativity I think I can make it something to look at now.

Keep up with the ideas folks! And thanks!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

here is the tomato plant i was talking about


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking tomato plant!


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Haa that's awesome!

I wish my tanks were near a window....


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Hidden Walrus. Great advice.

Anyone know how to grow anubias nana emersed? I have some in my smaller tank that I want to switch to emersed growth. Do I just take it out of water and leave the roots and rhizome in the HOB? Afraid the leaves will dry out. Will the leaves initially die off and then grow back? Don't want to kill it.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

wicca27: Have you considered making a trellis, getting a wheeled tank stand and lowering tank height?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

thats not mine its a friends from a yr or so ago. i just thought it was cool. she said it ended up gettin alot bigger hitting the ceiling and the floor and was loaded with tomatoes as well


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

wicca27 said:


> here is the tomato plant i was talking about





wicca27 said:


> thats not mine its a friends from a yr or so ago. i just thought it was cool. she said it ended up gettin alot bigger hitting the ceiling and the floor and was loaded with tomatoes as well


for a tomatoe plant, that's pretty large! especially for coming out of a filter sheesh!


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Having a plant in your filter is no excuse for not cleaning the filter media! :-D


----------

